# Colonoscopy is done, what's next?



## StacyP (Jul 18, 2013)

My doctor said the colonoscopy went well but they found diverticulosis. I think I have iBS too fitting the criteria but he made no mention of it. Any suggestions? Why do a follow up?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Typically they review the tape and do analysis of the biopsies.

They generally don't like to do a planning and what is next to try session while people are still possibly groggy from the sedation and unlikely to remember completely what the doctor said.

So if you don't care to ever know if the additional review fond anything, have zero intention of finding out what the doctor might suggest and will never follow any advice they may give or take any medications they might offer then there is no reason at all to ever see the doctor again.

Generally they do want to know how you are doing after the and see if there is something else that might make sense to add to your treatment plan, or other recommendations they can make. And as I said they usually do that at a follow up so there is time to have the pathologist look stuff over and for the versed that tends to mess with your memory has worn off.

If they are already prescribing something they usually do need to see you periodically to be legally able to renew the prescription, so that can also be a reason for follow ups.


----------



## IvyWinter (Jun 1, 2013)

Did a follow up with my dr, for 1)discussion of biopsies (though they called the day before to tell me they were normal, but to keep my follow up appointment 2) to discuss treatment, as i was not on any meds yet. And now i have another follow up in a month's time to see if lexapro helps me out. With something like GI issues, folllow up appointments in general are important until you work out what is going to help you best.


----------



## StacyP (Jul 18, 2013)

Thank you both! That was really helpful. I am just wanting more info and confused. I keep hearing diverticulosis has no symptoms or vice versa. It sounds to me like I have IBS. I'd love to ask if they think that's a possibility. They've offered medications twice but backed out twice and that's discomforting


----------

